
New dasung E-ink monitor indiegogo campaign - bondant
https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/first-e-ink-monitor-with-front-light-touch#/
======
ThrowawayR2
Their progress in getting good response times out of an e-ink display is
pretty impressive but one has to wonder about their frontlight. If it does
dimming through the usual PWM mechanism, the flickering caused is known to
induce eyestrain and other problems IIRC.

Also, one has to wonder why they haven't tried a 30" display yet. I'd back
that in a heartbeat.

~~~
bondant
>Also, one has to wonder why they haven't tried a 30" display yet. I'd back
that in a heartbeat.

Maybe they consider the 31" display to be too much expensive. The display
alone is worth $1500, when bought directly from e-ink:
[https://shopkits.eink.com/product/31-2%cb%9d-monochrome-
epap...](https://shopkits.eink.com/product/31-2%cb%9d-monochrome-epaper-
display-ed312tt2/)

